

Ask HN: so many language options my head is spinning... - achompas

Here's another "new developer" question for you guys, but it's a bit different.<p>I've only been coding for the last year (in an arcane language called FAME) and I've enjoyed the creative side of my 9-5 so much I've decided to pick up more languages and CS basics, and maybe look for work in the Bay Area.<p>I've got a ton of ideas floating around in my head. Visualization/graphics/UX stuff on iOS. A web app for data analytics (something similar to chart.io). Toying around with a mobile OS (maybe messing with Android) some day.<p>I've picked up the basics of Python, and I've got a copy of K&#38;R sitting next to me, but focusing on just one language is hard!<p>For those who started with no CS background and tons of abstract ideas: how did you decide what to learn and ship first? What languages would keep my options open to all these different ideas (web and mobile and systems)? Am I thinking too big here?
======
davidw
Python is a pretty good choice. It's general enough that you can get stuff
done in many environments with it, even though it may not be the absolute best
possible choice. It's also pretty quick to develop with.

I kind of prefer Ruby myself, but have no hesitations about recommending
Python if that's something you've got experience with.

~~~
vital101
I would go with Python as well. If you want to play with Web applications,
there's Django. If you want to do desktop apps, there's TK. It has a fairly
vibrant community, so getting help won't be hard.

~~~
rdrimmie
There's also a lot of python-specific new developer knowledge out there, like
the python version of How to Think Like a Computer Scientist
(<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/>).

------
spooneybarger
What I would do:

What is the simplest idea that I have that would hold my attention but at the
same time, while simple pushes the boundaries of my knowledge/skill a decent
amount. I would run with that one. Why?

Challenging enough to keep my interest. Not so challenging as to seem totally
daunting.

